# 1ohm amp at 1.34 ohms?



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

is this alright? a buddy and i put 3 4ohm woofers in his car and the amp is runing at 1.34ohm i mean its stable to 1ohm but is this gonna mess sumthing up in the long run?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Sep 29 2005, 11:22 AM~3908755
> *is this alright? a buddy and i put 3 4ohm woofers in his car and the amp is runing at 1.34ohm i mean its stable to 1ohm but is this gonna mess sumthing up in the long run?
> *


It won't hurt the amp, but you won't get rated output from the amp @ 1ohm especially after impedance rise is factored in...

But safety wise, you are just fine, you won't mess anything up...


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 29 2005, 08:37 AM~3908808
> *It won't hurt the amp, but you won't get rated output from the amp @ 1ohm especially after impedance rise is factored in...
> 
> But safety wise, you are just fine, you won't mess anything up...
> *


yeah i figured id be getting closer to the 2ohm output. thanks


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Sep 29 2005, 12:23 PM~3909058
> *yeah i figured id be getting closer to the 2ohm output. thanks
> *


Correct... :thumbsup:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

that is exactly why I try to run amps/subs at 1/2 ohm, Definetly more exspensive, but the power output is unbelievable!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 29 2005, 12:43 PM~3909156
> *that is exactly why I try to run amps/subs at 1/2 ohm, Definetly more exspensive, but the power output is unbelievable!
> *


So what's the difference in these two amps?

*One amp is rated 4ohm stable mono @ 1000 watts

Another amp is rated 0.5ohm stable mono @ 1000 watts*

What's the difference?

That's like saying a 2ohm SVC sub is better than a 4ohm SVC sub...

An amp doesn't have to be 0.5ohm stable to be good or to put out alot of power...

In his case, if the amp was 0.5ohm stable, he would get even LESS power out of it...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 29 2005, 10:54 AM~3909222
> *So what's the difference in these two amps?
> 
> One amp is rated 4ohm stable mono @ 1000 watts
> ...


try explaining that theory to my cuzin..you know my opinion on mtx amps, very good amps, but he hates them because most of them don't go below 4 ohms or 2 ohms......stupid if you ask me, because i think mtx has some pretty good product out there for the money.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> So what's the difference in these two amps?
> 
> *One amp is rated 4ohm stable mono @ 1000 watts
> 
> ...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> > So what's the difference in these two amps?
> >
> > *One amp is rated 4ohm stable mono @ 1000 watts
> >
> ...


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 29 2005, 10:18 AM~3909380
> *and the price difference is?
> *


and who would ask this? We havent even compared models, brands or anything, just making the point that

1000W [email protected] ohms

Compared to 


1000W RMS @ .5 ohms

Would be two VERY DIFFERENT priced amps of comparable quality....

AND WHP IS GOING TO DENY THAT? 

So its like you are asking how much CAR A is comapred to CAR B, who knows?

:uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 29 2005, 11:21 AM~3909405
> *and who would ask this? We havent even compared models, brands or anything, just making the point that
> 
> 1000W [email protected] ohms
> ...


prove your hypothisis already, and stop babbling, find a amp that puts out 1k watts at 4 ohms rms, and one that puts out 1k watts at .5 ohms rms


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 29 2005, 01:15 PM~3909368
> *PRICE HOMIE
> *


So you are willing to spend more money for a amp that does the SAME power at a different ohm load?

Wow :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Sep 29 2005, 10:22 AM~3908755
> *is this alright? a buddy and i put 3 4ohm woofers in his car and the amp is runing at 1.34ohm i mean its stable to 1ohm but is this gonna mess sumthing up in the long run?
> *


NO


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 29 2005, 02:00 PM~3909684
> *NO
> *


Thanks Mr. Johnny Come Lately :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 29 2005, 01:25 PM~3909894
> *Thanks Mr. Johnny Come Lately  :cheesy:
> *


Well everyone else was giving there personal opinions, and blah blah blah. So I figured I would KISS


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 29 2005, 01:05 PM~3910229
> *Well everyone else was giving there personal opinions, and blah blah blah.  So I figured I would KISS
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 29 2005, 02:19 PM~3910283
> *:roflmao:
> *


*scrolls up*

um he gave the answer already...


----------

